# One inch centerbeam opera



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had the trucks and couplers for months and almost enough steel.
So with all this rain stopping me on the GRR, I started welding my next ride on 1" car.










I am building this one a little different than the last one. Tring to hide my welds better etc.










Making a pattern and cutting the holes with my metal roofing cutter.










I made this only 60ft car and I want a portable seat for it.










And after getting so frustrated with my paint sprayer I went and found some Cat. yellow which is close enough for U.P. yellow in a can.
I sanded and ground all of it. then used lacquer thinner to clean it. then auto gray primer.
In the photo is 2nd coat of yellow.
I just ordered my decals which MAKES me let the paint dry longer.
Any detail parts I will make later and screw on ,like ladders etc.
I found a photo in railwayarchives.net of this car


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Dang, Marty you are one busy man... Looks great. 
Greg R.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Is this an upscale of your 1/29 centerbeams that were upscales of the HO models? Looks good. Those decals will make it stand out that much better. Just make sure you balance both sides of the load.  

Craig


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=3yLBVKUgRdE&list=UUFIqaxLC1FSX5IFc-M-2LCw


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

went down the wrong aisle of wallyworld and I saw this 36" rug runner. For $5 I think it would be great for a seat cover on the portable ride on seat.










Cheap and easy, just like me..


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Posted By NTCGRR on 03 Jun 2013 04:48 PM 
went down the wrong aisle of wallyworld and I saw this 36" rug runner. For $5 I think it would be great for a seat cover on the portable ride on seat.










Cheap and easy, just like me..

OOOOO My pee pee is starting to hurt...................


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

You keep making cars you are going to need to add on to the layout!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Don 
I am thinking of a cheap car shed.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Decals came..... yyyyeeeeaaaa










Now to make the detail parts. You know how much fun I think those are,,,,NOT?


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Another Masterpiece Marty!!!...Soon you will need another loco and a yard, double track, big bridge............. 

Chris


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nicely done, Marty.... Another masterpiece......


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Marty,
This is really a good looking car, please don't tell me you actually built it in eight days.
I don't know about you, but I think I would need an inch or so of foam under the floor mat. My bones are starting to get closer to the surface these days.
A great addition to your LARGE scale railroad. I'm not sure how many you plan to build, but these cars pass through Edmonton on CN at one hundred cars at a time. I didn't know there were that many trees left in Western Canada to fill them.
Cheers.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks 
I had the foam, but every time I tried to get it layed under right. I could not. I gave up. Bring your own pillow,,party.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

Where did you get those nice decals? I know a guy out in Arizona that makes them, sure looks like his!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Jethro 
I road this car the other day, and unless the ladies call you tripod, you have nothing to worry. Very smooth.


----------

